# homemade recipe for a super soft shiny coat



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

i tried this today on Yuki and i was surprised at the result. i am posting this here for others, as well as so i can find it in future. 

this recipe can be used for any pet or human to get rid of dry skin and hair, stops itching too. this should be used 10-15 mins before bath.

you will need:

fresh aloe vera, few leaves-peeled and blended
olive oil-a couple tbsp
tea tree essential oil-few drops
rosemary tea (boil 1/2 cup water, add 1/4 cup or more of dried rosemary and let stand until cool)

mix everything together apply on pet or yourself and massage for 2-3 mins.....let stay for 10 mins.

follow with a rinse or regular bath, and dry. 

 i hope others will try it and post comments of their experience with this recipe.


----------

